# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  ادخل وشوف مين يحسدك

## معاذ ملحم

قبل ما ابدأ بموضوعي بحب قول :
يا هيفاء وهبي لو تطلعي للمريخ .. ولو تشربي مية المحيطات والبحار والانهار لا تحلمي تكوني متل ما مكتوب بالعنوان
هادا اللي كان ناقص كمان
ولو تبلطي البحر المتوسط والخليج العربي ما رح تحركي شعرة فيني .. روحي انقلعي .. يلعنك على تربايتك
هع هع هع هع هع
خخخخخخخخخخخ


بنرجع لموضوعنا 



كل الي عليكم تعملو 


انو تختارو رقم من 1 الى19


ورح تعرفو شو هو الشي الي الناس بتحسدكن عليه


يلا قبل كل شي اختارو رقم قبل ماتشوفو الخيارات


ولاتزعلو اذا طلع لكم خيار مو حلو


لانها لعبه .. مجرد لعبة 






شو حبايبي اخترتو رقم؟؟








ااااكيد 








امانة لا تغشو 











يلا جاهزين,,,,,,,,






يلا بخليكن مع الخيارات بس امانه كل واحد يقول لي شو طلعلو 





انا طلعلي 3
وفعلا يا شباب ويا صبايا الحكي مزبوط .. يعني اكتر من 50 بنــــ قالتلي انو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حلوة
والشباب بيحسدوني عليها
ما رح قول شو دلالة ال 3










الدلالات 



1-غبائك
2-جمالك
3-ضحكتك
4-كشختك
5-للاسف ولاشي
6-طيبتك
7-حماتك
8-جسمك 
9-زواجك
10-عيونك
11- شفايفك
12-ثقالت دمك
13- فلوسك
14- صداقتك
15- شخصيتك
16_اهلك
17_بخلك
18- ذكاءك
19- سذاجتك








اكتب الرقم اللي اخترتو .. امانه انك تكتبو 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## الاء

ههههههه

انا اخترت 

7-حماتك 

هههههههه

مررسي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا الاء  يسلموووو  

كيف عجبك الموضوع 

هههههههه

----------


## زهره التوليب

10-عيونك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا سلام  يعني يا زهرة التوليب  حاسدينك على عيونك 

انا طلعلي 

حاسديني على ذكائي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

10-عيونك

----------


## العنيدة

7
iحماتي...............زههههههههه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين شباب 

يسلموووو

----------


## عُبادة

6

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يا شطناوي على طيبتك

حاسدينك على طيبت قلبك

----------


## mylife079

انا اخترت  بحسدوني على طيبتي او طيبة قلبي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله عليك يا طيب القلب

يا طيب القلب وينك حرام تهجر حنينك  مشتاقلك يا حياتي عسى يردك حنينك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

اخترت 19 على اساس يوم ميلادي

طلع  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

سذا :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): جتك :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احمد كل عام وانتا بخير 

يا سيدي خيرها بغيرها

----------


## معاذ القرعان

14 - صداقتك  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

16 

بيحسدوني على اهلي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليوم انا اخترت رقم 2 ف طلع بيحسدوني على جمالي

واااااااو

----------


## ابو العبد

اخترت 2

سبب لأنه M.J .... :Eh S(2): 

من مواليد شهر 2....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> اخترت 2
> 
> سبب لأنه M.J ....
> 
> من مواليد شهر 2....


يا سلام 

يعني بيحسدوك على جمالك  متلي  

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو العبد

> يا سلام 
> 
> يعني بيحسدوك على جمالك  متلي  
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



بلا شايف....................


يــــــــــــــــــــــاي... انا حلو

بس مستغرب من هذاك اليوم.... تفرجت على حالي بالمراي و فجأة انفجرت المراي؟؟؟؟ :Cry2:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هههههههههههههه

يا حرام  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو العبد

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يا حرام


بتضحك علي عشاني بشع...

الله يسامحك....

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو العبد

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ابو العبد بتصدق انه اليوم رح يكون جو جميل

----------


## حلم حياتي

*بس انا احترت بين 2 و 10 
وطلعت محسودة لجمالي وعيوني
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب اكتبوا  

خلينا نشوف على شو بيحسدوكوا

----------


## دموع الورد

15- شخصيتك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله نيالك يا دموع الورد 

شخصيتك باين عليها قويه على شان هيك بيحسدوكي على شخصيتك

----------


## Paradise

اخترت 8

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وين التفاعل 

وين الشباب 

وين المشاركات

----------


## sara

انا اخترت رقم 4  ماشاء الله كشخه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما شاء الله عليكي يا ساره 

بيحسدوكي على الرقم 4 ((  كشختك ))

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم                      
_والله نيالك يا دموع الورد 

شخصيتك باين عليها قويه على شان هيك بيحسدوكي على شخصيتك

بجوز,,,احتمال
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قال بيجوز قال 

هاد الحكي بيدل على انه انتي متواضعه

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم 					 
_قال بيجوز قال 

هاد الحكي بيدل على انه انتي متواضعه

_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا عيني عليكي يا موع  شو متواضعه

----------


## anoucha

17بخلك بس أنا و الله موبخيلة

----------


## شمعة امل

انا اخترت 15 :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا سلام  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

12-ثقالت دمك

اعجبك يا معاذ هسه انا ثقيل دم  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

و انا شو أعملك 

ههههههههههه

 :Bl (3):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (3):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

15

----------


## معاذ ملحم

10

----------


## ريمي

14- صداقتك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

6

و بالفعل انا هيك الناس بتحكي عني

و انا شخصياً شايف انه طيبة قلبي هي الي مضيعيتني

----------


## ashrafwater

انا اخترت 7

----------


## معاذ ملحم

3

----------


## الاء

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

5 ولا اشي

----------


## الاء

11

----------


## معاذ ملحم

15

----------


## الاء

33333

----------


## معاذ ملحم

55555555555

----------


## المتميزة

6. طيبتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

بالامانة والصدق رقم 
9 _ زواجي  
بس وين يا حسرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هههههههههههههههههههه

الله يفرجها عن قريب ان شاء الله يا محمد بنفرح بعرسك عن قريب

----------


## Bataineh.88

3

ضحكتي    :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا اخترت 15  . . . .  شخصيتي  .. شو رأيكم :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

أنا اخترت 9

----------


## معاذ ملحم

7 -  حماتي 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

طلع لي 9 زواجي

هم بلشو من هلا خليه يزيد ونسمع سعيد    :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

15 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

10-عيونك

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  عيوني بالعكي مش حاوات كتير انت بتعرف معاذ

----------


## down to you

3-ضحكتك

 :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
2- جماالك 
[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

6  طيبتي 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## المالك الحزين

7-حماتك

----------


## keana

11


 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

15        شخصيتك 

 :Smile:  :Icon15:  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

- شخصيتك
هههههههههه
حلوه  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

10-عيونك

هاي مو لألي .... لصاحبي محمد الساكت  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:020105 EmMO2 Prv:  :020105 EmMO2 Prv:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

13
يا حسره مفلسه  :SnipeR (20): 


يسلمو على الموضووووع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

9999999999999

بيحسدوني على زواجي ... يا حسرتي  :Header:

----------


## ورده السعاده

2-جمالك

يسلمووو معاذ  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

15- شخصيتك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما شاء الله عليكي ... :Eh S(19):

----------


## anoucha

17_بخلك
هههههههههههههههههههه :Bl (11):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

10-عيونك

 :SnipeR (11):  :36 19 2[1]:  :SnipeR (32):

----------


## totoalharbi

انا 4-كشختك

----------


## white bird

ههههههههههههههههههه
انا اخترت 6 وفعلا طلع طيبتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

1-غبائك

 :Goudgrijp 12 13: 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## totoalharbi

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ههههههههههههههههه

انتي على شو الناس بتحسدك ..؟؟  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## totoalharbi

انا رقم 4 انت شوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

4-كشختك


حلووو كثير ...  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

يييييييييييييييييي
طلعلي 7؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## totoalharbi

هههههههه
سنفورة بتنحسد ولا لا 
ولا ما في اصلا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[motr1]
10
عـــيــــ معاذ ــــونـــ ملحم ـــــك [/motr1]

----------


## ورده السعاده

طلعلي

2

جمالك :Eh S(22):

----------


## سنفورة

> هههههههه
> سنفورة بتنحسد ولا لا 
> ولا ما في اصلا


ما في والله توتو بس انا اخترت الرقم طلعي .....

----------


## سنفورة

15

احم احم شخصيتي  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

14

*[motr1]صـ معاذ ــداقـ ملحم ــتـــك[/motr1]*

----------


## totoalharbi

عاد بتنحسد عليها ولا لا يا معاذ

----------


## totoalharbi

طلعلي 3-ضحكتك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وسام المصري

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :SnipeR (15):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> عاد بتنحسد عليها ولا لا يا معاذ


والله بيحسدوني كثيييير ...  :SnipeR (20): 

لكن نيال اصدقائي فيي ...  :Icon32:

----------


## بسمه

6-طيبتك..........

----------


## Sc®ipt

ههههههههه بحسدوني على حماتي ....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

14- صداقتك.......... شو القصة ...!!!

----------


## (dodo)

"7"
حماااااااتي 
ههههههه 
بس اشوفها بحكيلكم اني عنجد بنحسد عليها ولا لاء

----------


## rand yanal

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه,,    9-زواجك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

15- شخصيتك .. الله يستر ,,

----------


## دانا جاد

_10-عيونك
يسلمووووو_

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

18- ذكاءك

يسلمو موضوع حلو

 :Eh S(4):

----------

